# Nasal Packing-When using 30901



## Lorisvg (Jun 4, 2008)

When using 30901 (Control nasal hemorrhage, anterior, simple (limited cautery and/or packing) any method)
Do you also charge out the packing?(expanding packing) If you do, what code do you use?
Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Jun 5, 2008)

The RVU's associated with payment on the 30901 include any supplies.


----------

